# Fahrtechnik-Tipp #4 (vorher Fahrtechnik der Woche) - Bunny Hop



## Marc B (15. Mai 2011)

*Hi Leute!*

Meine Serie "Fahrtechnik der Woche" aus dem Newsbereich wurde im FrÃ¼hjahr leider nach nur drei Folgen eingestellt (hier die Zusammenfassung mit Wheelie-Drop, Manual & RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts fahren). Hier geht es jetzt weiter 

*Der Bunny Hop â Ein Muss fÃ¼r KÃ¶nner*

Der Bunny Hop ist eine PflichtÃ¼bung fÃ¼r ambitionierte Biker. Wer will schon bei querliegenden Hindernissen abbremsen mÃ¼ssen? Anders als beim Standard Hop kommt erst das Vorderrad hoch, dann folgt das Heck. Nur so erreicht man eine ideale HÃ¶he und Flugkurve. Der Bunny Hop ist auch die Basis fÃ¼r weitere Sprungtechniken, bei denen man aktiv abspringen muss (z.B. Road-Gaps etc.).

_Unterschiede zum Standard-Hop_:

Beim Bunny Hop zieht man das Hinterrad nicht wie beim Standard Hop (bei dem beide RÃ¤der gleichzeitig abheben) aus dem Knie hoch, sondern es folgt dem Vorderrad durch die dynamische Bewegung der HÃ¼fte zum Vorbau. Zuerst geht man beim Anlupfen des Vorderrads mit dem OberkÃ¶rper nach hinten (zurÃ¼cklehnen). Aus dieser Position schiebt man dann die HÃ¼fte dynamisch und in einer flÃ¼ssigen Bewegung in Richtung Vorbau (US-Ausdruck: âStem****â). Die FuÃsohlen drÃ¼ckt man dabei aktiv gegen die PedalflÃ¤che und verhindert so mit genug KÃ¶rperspannung, dass die Pedale den Kontakt zu einem verlieren.

Das Hindernis ist klein gewÃ¤hlt und ich musste deswegen das Bike in der FlugÃ¼hase nicht unter mir nach vorne/oben reissen, wie es bei BaumstÃ¤mmen etc. nÃ¶tig wÃ¤re.






_Zuerst beugt man die Arme u. bewegt den OberkÃ¶rper nach vorne._




_Lenker nach hinten oben ziehen, Arme strecken u. zurÃ¼cklehnen: Das VR kommt hoch._




_Nun die HÃ¼fte dynamisch zum Vorbau schieben. FÃ¼Ãe in Pedale eingekeilt!_




_Auf die Landung vorbereiten und KÃ¶rperspannung halten!_




_Arme u. Beine beugen u. Aufprall aus den Muskeln abfedern._


_Video_: *In unserem IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #2 zeigt Hannes, wie der Bunny Hop funktioniert und springt auch schÃ¶n hoch (direkt als zweite Fahrtechnik nach dem Wheelie)*:


Sehr gut sieht man den HÃ¼ftimpuls in diesem Video (nur mit Helm nachmachen!):


----------



## lekanteto (16. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps.

Da ich schon eine Weile im Fahrtechnik Forum lese, wusste ich schon die meisten Sachen.
Neueinsteiger müssen sich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr die Infos aus den  vielen Einzelbeiträgen zusammensuchen sondern finden sie gesammelt in  deinem Post 

Irgendwann hilft dann nur noch Üben, Üben, Üben und/oder sich von jemandem, der es schon kann, helfen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Mai 2011)

danke für das feedback  dachte schon, dass niemand was dazu schreibt, weil ich nicht wie sonst mein pulcro auf den fotos fahre, hehe.

ride on,
Marc


----------



## lekanteto (17. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> dachte schon, dass niemand was dazu schreibt, weil ich nicht wie sonst mein pulcro auf den fotos fahre, hehe.


Warum du hier auf 'nem Damenrad durch die Gegend hoppelst, habe ich auch nicht verstanden


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2011)

Das Bike war klein und agil, ein Ladybike war es übrigens gar nicht, sondern ein normales Modell in der kleinsten Rahmenhöhe


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Mai 2011)

hmm, Frauenrad oder Pulcro in Bender Ausführung 
da kann man sich gar nicht entscheiden


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2011)

Das Ghost-Bike habe ich ja nur bei den paar Foto-Shootings bewegt  

Pulcro in Bender-Version?  Naja, 2004 bin ich mal einen 3-Meter tiefen Drop gesprungen, das war aber ein Roadgap, also nicht gerade ein Bender-Style-Huck, hehe. Ich hoffe, dass ich dessen Stil nie verkörpert habe auf meinem Pulcro - dann lieber an der Dropkante auf einer Baustelle mit einem Bunny Hop etwas Airtime für einen Cross-Up herausgeholt:


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2011)

hey marc, sei mir nicht böse, aber i.wie sieht alles was du tust etwas komisch aus.

Was daran liegen kann, dass: dein rücken extrem grade ist, die bewegungen total verkrampft aussehen und eine gewisse lockerheit fehlt, vll. ists auch das komische fahrrad 

Das ist schade, denn eigentlich finde ich die fahrtechnik videos super!


----------



## DoubleU (19. Mai 2011)

Marc, so gefährlich ist der Bunny Hop auch nicht, daß man ihn direkt neben einem Friedhof üben muss.  (nur für den Fall: für mich sieht das im Hintergrund jedenfalls so aus wie Grabsteine, evtl. irre ich mich, k.A. )


----------



## radjey (19. Mai 2011)

Hi Marc,
deine Mühen in allen Ehren, aber die Sequenz ist etwas suboptimal.
Zum einen fehlt der Teil der Sequenz, in der das Rad maximal zum Körper gezogen wird, damit man als Laie sich auch davon ein Bild für den Kopf zum Üben parat legen kann.
Zum anderen lässt du hier den rechten, vorderen Fuß viel zu stark nach unten abfallen, was dazu führt, dass du dementsprechend landest und sehr komisch auf dem Rad hockst.
Dazu kommt noch das vermutlich zu kleine Rad.
Was ich damit nur sagen wollte:
Wenn man schon einen guten Photographen mit gutem Equipment dabei hat, dann sollte man so eine Sequenz ruhig öfter aufnehmen, bis auch die kleinsten Details stimmen, um es dann wie hier auch schön präsentieren zu können


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2011)

@DoubleU: Nee, da ist kein Friedhof in der Nähe, hehe. Bei höheren Risiko könnte man ja eher in der Nähe eines Hospitals üben, aber das ist mental gesehen keine gute Denkweise 

@Eisbein: Kein Thema, ich nehme dir das nicht übel. Ich werde evtl. mal ein normales Video machen, in dem man sieht, wie ich unterwegs bin. Hier sieht man, dass ich mein Pulcro auch recht locker in der Luft handlen kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> deine Mühen in allen Ehren, aber die Sequenz ist etwas suboptimal.
> Zum einen fehlt der Teil der Sequenz, in der das Rad maximal zum Körper gezogen wird, damit man als Laie sich auch davon ein Bild für den Kopf zum Üben parat legen kann. (...)Wenn man schon einen guten Photographen mit gutem Equipment dabei hat, dann sollte man so eine Sequenz ruhig öfter aufnehmen, bis auch die kleinsten Details stimmen, um es dann wie hier auch schön präsentieren zu können



Ich ziehe das Bike ja nicht maximal zum Körper, da ich wie oben extra angemerkt nur einen kleinen Bunny Hop mache, den man für kleine Hindernisse nutzen kann. Diese Variante ist für Bunny-Hop-Neulinge m.E. am Anfang einfacher zu realisieren, als ein enorm hoher Bunny Hop perfomed by Rainer und Co. 

Edit: Für die perfekten Aufnahmen gibt es ja meinen Printratgeber, da macht Marcus Klausmann den Bunny Hop vor. Diese Bilder sind halt die Reste aus dem Bildmaterial.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## radjey (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> für Bunny-Hop-Neulinge m.E. am Anfang einfacher zu realisieren


Meine Erfahrung lehrt mich da eher: wenn, dann direkt richtig!

Natürlich ist gerade zu Beginn das Timing der Bewegung das wichtigste, aber was spricht dagegen, die Bewegung auch von Anfang an "richtig" zu üben?


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung lehrt mich da eher: wenn, dann direkt richtig!
> 
> Natürlich ist gerade zu Beginn das Timing der Bewegung das wichtigste, aber was spricht dagegen, die Bewegung auch von Anfang an "richtig" zu üben?



Ich denke, das es da nicht um richtig oder falsch geht. Wenn ein normaler XC-/Tourenfahrer gezeigt bekommt, wie man über einen sehr hohen Baumstamm per Bunny Hop fliegt, wird ihm das nicht viel bringen und er denkt sich "Das werde ich nie können". Doch wenn man mit einem kleinen Bunny Hop anfängt und er den Bewegungsablauf versteht und für sich umsetzt, ist die Basis da, danach sich auch an die erweiterte Bewegung für höhere Hindernisse zu wagen (in der das Bike maximal zum Körper gezogen wird).

Soweit zu meinen Erfahrungen  Denn die meisten Biker können keinen Bunny Hop und haben sich den Standard-Hop angewöhnt, der ja bekanntlich vom Timing suboptimal ist.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## radjey (19. Mai 2011)

Mir ging es ja auch garnicht um die Höhe, sondern um die korrekte Ausführung der Bewegung. Und gerade da solltest du als Trainer doch in der Lage sein, die auch zu vermitteln.

Ich finde, wenn man erst lernt, durch den Impuls "Hüfte-Vorbau", mal etwas salopp ausgedrückt, das Rad bloß vom Hinterrad zum Vorderrad zu drücken und somit kleinere Hindernisse quasi "in Radstandlänge" zu überhoppeln, so ist das immernoch kein richtiger Bunny Hop.
Vorteil zum Standardhop ist das Timing und die kürzere "Flugphase".
Ein schöner Bunny Hop ergibt sich aber erst aus einer gewissen "Wellenbewegung", und die übt man doch am besten von vornherein, oder?


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2011)

Klar, dazu bin ich in der Lage, das klappt immer sehr gut bei uns 

Ich denke, dass für viele Biker - das lehren mich zumindest meine Erfahrungen - erstmal weg vom Standard-Hop müssen und hin zum Bunny Hop, da halte ich diese kleine Variante für ideal, das habe ich häufig so erlebt. Die Bunny-Hop-Lehrlinge gewöhnen sich auf diese Weise die Standard-Hop-Bewegung (HR aus den Knien hochhieven) ab und bekommen so ein Erfolgerlebnis. Darauf aufbauend kann man sich dann an die höhere Variante wagen, die Hannes schön in dem IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #2 vormacht.


----------



## radjey (19. Mai 2011)

XC-/Tourenfahrer ist ja auch so eine Verallgemeinerung wie AM-Bike 

Mir ging es echt nicht um die Höhe, sondern um den reinen Bewegungsablauf. 
Und wenn jemand das "HR aus den Knien hochhieven" kann ist doch toll, muß dann halt nur noch im Auftakt/Timing umgemodelt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> @DoubleU: Nee, da ist kein Friedhof in der Nähe, hehe. Bei höheren Risiko könnte man ja eher in der Nähe eines Hospitals üben, aber das ist mental gesehen keine gute Denkweise



Ist ja eigentlich völlig unwichtig, ich wollte nur rumblödeln, aber Minute 1:51, keine Grabsteine im Hintergrund? Hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6171


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> (...)
> Und wenn jemand das "HR aus den Knien hochhieven" kann ist doch toll, muß dann halt nur noch im Auftakt/Timing umgemodelt werden...



Da liegt nach meinen Erfahrungen gerade das Problem. Denn viele Biker erlernen den Bunny Hop nicht, weil sie sich den Standard Hop jahrelang einprogrammiert haben und jetzt das Hinterrad nicht auf die Bunny-Hop-Weise hochbekommen und das mit dem dynamischen Impuls des Körpers nach vorne nicht ganz hinbekommen.


----------



## radjey (20. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...viele Biker erlernen *den* Bunny Hop nicht...
> ...dynamischen Impuls des Körpers nach vorne...


Genau den einen Bunny gibt es ja nicht...
Man erkennt meist am Bunny Hop, aus welchem Bereich ein Fahrer kommt. Die Trial-Jungs ziehen teilweise mächtige Hops aus den Knien, da komm ich mit meiner Trail-Technik auch nich ran! (so mit Hüfte zum Vorbau und so, wie hier z.B.: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/616627)

Man kann sich natürlich wunderbar theoretisch drüber unterhalten, oder nicht Verkopfen, raus gehen und einfach machen...


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2011)

Einfach machen bzw. viel üben - das ist ein gutes Motto. Hauptsache einen Bunny Hop, weil man mit dem Standard Hop auf Dauer nicht weit kommt, zB. auch nicht über den Baumstamm auf deinem Foto  Meine Bunny Hops sind in der Luft meistens etwas hecklastig, wegen der Rohloff, hehe.


----------



## McSlow (21. Mai 2011)

Bin auch ein "am anfang immer klickpedal-gefahren" belasteter.

Was mir immer nicht so ganz klar ist und wo es bei mir scheitert ist das nach dem vorderrad anheben kommende "dynamisch den körper nach vorne bringen". Das klappt bei mir immer nicht so recht.
Irgendwie habe ich den körper ja grade erst nach hinten verlagert, und er will einfach nicht so "von selbst" nach vorne.
 Was aber klappt ist, den lenker aktiv nach vorne zu drücken und die beine leicht anzuziehen ( wohlgemerkt mit tatzen), wodurch das hinterrad auch hochkommt. Damit krieg ich so 30cm hin, und es sieht nicht mehr so nach falschem hasen aus. Richtig siehts aber auch nicht aus 

PS.: @Marc: hab mir heute mal dein Buch geholt, noch nicht viel drin gelesen, aber sieht gut aus


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2011)

McSlow schrieb:


> Bin auch ein "am anfang immer klickpedal-gefahren" belasteter.
> 
> Was mir immer nicht so ganz klar ist und wo es bei mir scheitert ist das nach dem vorderrad anheben kommende "dynamisch den körper nach vorne bringen". Das klappt bei mir immer nicht so recht.
> Irgendwie habe ich den körper ja grade erst nach hinten verlagert, und er will einfach nicht so "von selbst" nach vorne.
> ...



Ich bin gespannt, wie das Feedback sein wird 

Zum "Stemfu<k" (Körper dynamisch nach vorne bringen): Klar, von selbst passiert das nicht, da musst du schon eine sehr aktive Bewegung aufs Parkett zaubern  Kannst du deine Hop-Versuche mal filmen und hier reinstellen? Dann könnte man noch etwas Feedback dazu geben.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## McSlow (30. Mai 2011)

Hab nun mal gefilmt und gleich festgestellt, das es doch eher ein falscher hase ist.
Egal , ich bin dran.

Bin übrigens noch feedback (buch) schuldig: top! Finde die Auswahl der Übungen super und auch didaktisch gut erklärt. Macht wirklich laune doch mal wieder etwas mehr technik in die trainingsrunden einzubauen.
Immerhin, heck umsetzen klappt schon mittleweile bis etwa 45° ;-) is ja schonmal was ;-), brauch ich doch öfter mal.
Finde auch gut das es sowohl Einsteiger (thema grundeinstellungen &co) als auch fortgeschrittene (rückwärtsfahren, dh themen) anspricht.

</slime mode> ;-)


Gruß,
Bjoern


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

@Bjoern: Danke dir, es freut mich, dass der Aufbau gut ankommt  Ich habe noch ein paar Fehler gefunden, da hat das Lektorat wohl etwas gepennt, aber das kann ich dann ja verbessern, falls es eine zweite Ausgabe geben wird.

Lädst du das Video noch hoch hier?


----------



## sap (5. Juni 2011)

Ich schieb hier auch nochmal eine Frage hinterher: Fahre nun seit 3,5 Monaten ein Helius FR, seit kurzem mit 180mm drin  Macht sehr Laune und dem Rad gemäß möchte ich mich Richtung Bikepark / Light Freeride entwickeln. (Das klingt immer so vermessen, wenn ich sage, ich will Freeriden...aber dahin will ich eigentlich schon  )
Auf einem Trail hier in der Ecke gibt es eine Stelle, wo man mit etwas Tempo und leichter Sprungunterstützung schon ziemlich abhebt, nur sackt mir da sehr gern das Heck weg. Passiert ja eigentlich nix, das Heck kommt halt deutlich früher auf, aber ich habe keine Probleme mit der Landung.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Das hat wohl auch was mit der Körperspannung zu tun, die beim Bunnyhop gebraucht wird, um das Heck nachzuziehen, oder? 
Habe das jetzt vorhin auf einem Waldweg mit einem kleinen Stamm geübt, so vom Gefühl her haut das schon einigermaßen hin, nur muss ich ehrlicherweise sagen, dass ich den Eindruck habe, bei hohem Tempo bin ich mit dem Bunnyhop doch verloren, weil ich nie und nimmer genug Zeit habe, die beiden groben Bewegungsabschnitte 1. Lenkerziehen und 2. Hüfte vor/Pedale an den Po nacheinander zu machen. Ich habe es live noch nicht mit hohem Tempo ausprobiert, aber ich hätte da wohl Schiss, dass mein Hinterrad nett gegen das Hindernis knallt, weil ich nicht schnell genug war 
Oder setze ich im Vergleich zum Gleichzeitig-Hop die Bewegung auch deutlich früher an?


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2011)

Klar, du springst früher ab, wenn du schnell unterwegs bist  Am besten nimm einen Schuhkarton oder etwas ähnliches lockeres zum üben, das ist gut für den Kopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (5. Juni 2011)

Na das Baumstämmchen vorhin hatte sogar minimal mehr als ein Schuhkarton ^^
Nur muss ich mal schauen, wie ich erfühle, ob ich bei hohem Tempo tatsächlich noch die Front zuerst hochziehe..ggf. mal Mitbewohner fragen, ob er Fotos machen will


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2011)

Dann nimm zwei Schuhkartons  Und bei so einer Höhe geht es gar nicht anders als zuerst die Front anzuheben.


----------



## knallerkay (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da auch noch so ein Problem. 

Ich bekomme mein Vorderrad nicht wirklich doch gezogen. 20 cm oder so und dann geht die Kiste vorn wieder runter.

Ich fahre ein ZR Team. Gibt es nen Trick wie man üben kann die Front höher zu bekommen? 
Beim Wheelie ergibt sich nämlich irgendwie das selbe Problem, was mich schätzen lässt das ich noch was falsch mache!


----------



## Marc B (1. Juli 2011)

Hilft meistens: Ein kürzerer Vorbau (50 -70 mm). Hast du die Arme gestreckt und deinen Oberkörper nach hinten gelehnt, wenn du das Vorderrad anhebst? Schau dir an, wie der Typ seinen Körper bewegt beim Hochziehen des Vorderrads:


----------



## knallerkay (1. Juli 2011)

Kurzen Vorbau habe ich leider schon. Die Arme sind auch gestreckt. 
Oberkörper nach hinten könnt das Problem sein. Dann werde ich noch weiter üben! Und noch mal mehr auf meinen Oberkörper achten! 

Vielen Dank auf jedenfall schon mal!


----------



## Marc B (19. September 2011)

Sodale, habe bessere Bilder im ersten Posting eingefügt


----------



## Jonas_I (24. September 2011)

Hi,

hab' mal ne blöde Frage^^. Ist es eigentlich mit Federgabel schwerer das Rad hoch zu bekommen, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich mit der Starrgabel das Vorderrad irgendwie leichter hochbekomme. Oder ist das nur Einbildung?


----------



## absvrd (24. September 2011)

Ne federgabel ist einfach schwerer


----------



## RetroRider (24. September 2011)

Mit Starrgabel kannst du dich direkt vom Untergrund abstoßen. Und musst keinen SAG überwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

wenn man die zugstufe nicht voll zugedreht hat, kann eine federgabel durchaus ganz sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. September 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Mit Starrgabel kannst du dich direkt vom Untergrund abstoßen. Und musst keinen SAG überwinden.


 ???

Wo stößt du dich mit der Federgabel ab und wann "überwindest" du den SAG?

Paul


----------



## RetroRider (26. September 2011)

Es gibt 3 Arten, das Vorderrad in die Luft zu bekommen:

Mit den Armen abstoßen, so wie man als Fußgänger mit den Beinen abhüpfen würde
Gewicht so weit nach hinten verlagern, daß man nach hinten kippt (wenn man das dynamisch macht, ähnelt es Variante 1)
Antriebsimpuls + Massenträgheit lassen die Fuhre nach hinten kippen

Bei 1. wird die Federgabel einfedern, was das "Hüpfen" behindert. Bei 2. muss die Federgabel erst mal ausfedern, bevor das Vorderrad vom Boden abheben kann.

Ist aber alles nur Theorie, in der Praxis beherrscht man Starrgabel- bzw. Federgabel-Fahrtechnik schon längst im Schlaf, bevor man den Bunny Hop übt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. September 2011)

Variante 2 ist in dem von Marc verlinkten Video zu sehen. Der Köperschwerpunkt geht nach unten hinten und die Arme ziehen das Vorderrad hoch.



> Bei 1. wird die Federgabel einfedern, was das "Hüpfen" behindert. Bei 2.  muss die Federgabel erst mal ausfedern, bevor das Vorderrad vom Boden  abheben kann.


Ist das das, was du als "SAG überwinden" bezeichnest? Das Ausfedern verlagert den Schwerpunkt ein wenig mehr nach vorn. Das ist ungünstig.
Man kann aber die Federgabel aktiv einfedern (Variante 1: Abstoßen). Die so gespeicherte Energie bringt die Feder bis auf die Dämpferverluste wieder zurück.

Da ich ohnehin keine großen Sprünge mehr machen kann, wird der Bunny Hop wohl ein Traum bleiben.   Trotzdem macht es Spaß, sich damit zu befassen. 

Paul


----------



## Jonas_I (8. Oktober 2011)

Uuuuund ich habe wieder mal ne Frage. Ständig liest man, dass wenn man das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug bekommt sich nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren sollte.
Aber ab welcher Länge spricht man denn von einem kurzen Vorbau und ab wann ist ein Vorbau lang? Momentan habe ich nen 120 mm Vorbau montiert, bin zwar mit dem zufrieden hätte aber keine Probleme nen etwas kürzeren zu nehmen, wenn dadurch der Bunny Hop erleichtert werden würde....

Grüße


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2011)

Jonas_I schrieb:


> Uuuuund ich habe wieder mal ne Frage. Ständig liest man, dass wenn man das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug bekommt sich nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren sollte.
> Aber ab welcher Länge spricht man denn von einem kurzen Vorbau und ab wann ist ein Vorbau lang? Momentan habe ich nen 120 mm Vorbau montiert, bin zwar mit dem zufrieden hätte aber keine Probleme nen etwas kürzeren zu nehmen, wenn dadurch der Bunny Hop erleichtert werden würde....
> 
> Grüße



Ich empfehle einen 60 -70 mm Vorbau, als absolutes Maximum 90 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas_I (9. Oktober 2011)

Okay danke

Werde mich mal an nem 60 mm Vorbau probieren und gucken ob's dann besser klappt. Mein Vorbau wird dann ja nur halb so lang sein. Kann man ungefähr sagen wie viel höher man dann das Vorderrad kriegt? Momentan bin ich bei ca. lächerlichen 15 cm mit meinem  Mtb. Witzigerweise kann ich mit'm Rennrad genauso "hoch" springen 

Grüße


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2011)

Du wirst das VR sehr hoch bekommen, wichtig ist halt, dass du vorm Hochziehen den Oberkörper nach unten/vorne bringst (die Arme dabei stark beugst) und dann mit viel Schwung den Lenker nach hinten/oben ziehen und die Arme strecken (!) und dabei den Körper leicht nach hinten bewegen


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2011)

Bitte nicht Cross-Cycling mit MTB verwechseln


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2011)




----------



## PiR4Te (14. Dezember 2011)

Wie man sieht, kriegt der Nicolas sein HR im Vergleich zum VR mit dem Enduro auch nicht sonderlich weit hoch.
Schön anzusehen, Danke.... leider versteht ich nix.

Gruß


----------



## radjey (14. Dezember 2011)

wenn der Vouilloz sich mühe gibt, bekommt der das HR garantiert auf´s gleiche Level wie sein VR
allerdings geht es ihm in dem Video mehr um die dynamische Bewegung bei der Absprungphase, was auch im Text erklärt wird
das Video kenn ich schon länger und ich fand es damals, als ich es zum ersten mal gesehen hab, recht gut, dass Vouilloz mal stärker auf die Dynamik mit "Hüfte zum Vorbau" eingeht
ein paar meiner "Versuche" wurden auch mal festgehalten:







und auf´m Trail über einen querliegenden Baum



es sieht nur wegen der Perspektive so aus, als ob das HR gleich gegen den Baum knallt, hab den Baum da mit genügend Luft unter den Reifen "gecleared"


----------



## PiR4Te (14. Dezember 2011)

Oh ja, da sieht man gut, dass dein Hinterrad auch recht hoch ist.

Ich bekomme mein Vorderrad auch ähnlich gut hoch und den Lenker bis an die Hüfte, ich habe allerdings immer das Gefühl mein Hinterrad bleibt dann 25cm über dem Boden "hängen".

Aber ich weiß... da steckt noch Potential drin... also üben.

Gruß und danke


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> (...)allerdings geht es ihm in dem Video mehr um die dynamische Bewegung bei der Absprungphase, was auch im Text erklärt wirddas Video kenn ich schon länger und *ich fand es damals, als ich es zum ersten mal gesehen hab, recht gut, dass Vouilloz mal stärker auf die Dynamik mit "Hüfte zum Vorbau" eingeht*(...)



Genau das finde ich auch klasse, weil dieser Punkt häufig zu kurz kommt (zB bei Sam Pilgrims Bunny Hop How To)


----------



## Flo_36 (2. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Genau das finde ich auch klasse, weil dieser Punkt häufig zu kurz kommt (zB bei Sam Pilgrims Bunny Hop How To)



Hey Leute,

ich tue mich so schwer damit, habe heute mehrere Stunden diesen Sprung geübt, dass Voderrad bekomme ich auch hoch nur das Hinterrad will einfach nicht mitkommen. Ich habe alle Techniken ausprobiert,
aber ich weiss nicht woran es liegt, ist zum 

Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach das falsche Rad gekauft ?

Gruss
Florian


----------



## PiR4Te (2. April 2012)

Es liegt nicht am Bike!

Weiter üben... und gegebenenfalls Video hochladen und dich hier beraten lassen.

Du kannst dir die sahe vieleicht etwas erleichtern indem du einen kürzeren Vorbau montierst. Sattel absenken ... sollte dir ja schon bekannt sein!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (4. April 2012)

kann mir jemand n tipp geben, damit ich nicht immer den Kontakt mit den pedalen verliere,..hab schon öfters mal proibert den"bunny hop" - als ich mir dann ein paar mal die pedale in die schienbeine gehauen habe,hab ich aufgehört!


----------



## lekanteto (4. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> kann mir jemand n tipp geben, damit ich nicht immer den Kontakt mit den pedalen verliere
> .... als ich mir dann ein paar mal die pedale in die schienbeine gehauen habe...




Sich im Fahrrad verkeilen; also Lenker mit den Händen nach vorne drücken und die Pedale mit den Füßen nach hinten drücken
Flatpedals mit ordentlichen Pins benutzen
Schuhe mit geeigneter Sohle benutzen (Turnschuhe mit weicher dicker Sohle finde ich z.B. ungeeignet.)
Schienbeinschützer tragen


----------



## Cube99 (7. April 2012)

Hab jetzt auch mal intensiv den Bunny hop geübt und auch ein kleines Viedeo gemacht. Was sagt ihr dazu? 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20186
Was gibt es noch, was ich verbessern kann, um noch höher zu kommen? Oder nur noch üben, üben, üben...
ps. das Hinderniss ist ca 35cm hoch.


----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

du solltest noch n bissl höher mitn vorrderrad   [ist ja noch ned so ganz oben]

aber sonst (y) gut !


----------



## Cube99 (7. April 2012)

sorry.. hab das falsche video eingefügt..


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2014)

Damals haben sich immer alle über mein Bike beschwert  Hier ein aktuelleres Bunny Hop Foto aus einer meiner How-To-Sequenzen:


----------

